# Se le congeló/congelaron los dedos



## trumpetzeng

Hola a todos:

He leído una frase en la página web de Spanishditct como lo siguiente:

¨Se le congeló los dedos.¨

A mí me parece bien la frase, no hay errores.

Pero alguien me dice que se debe substituir ¨congeló¨ por ¨congelaron¨

Ahora estoy un poco de confundido.  ¿Cuál es correcta? y ¿Cómo se la 

explica?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Södertjej

Se le congelaron los dedos
Se le congeló la mano

El verbo concuerda con lo que se congela.


----------



## plateando

Cierto porque tendría que decir o se le congeló "un dedo", o bien "se le congelaron los dedos"


----------



## roanheads

Se explica como una pasiva reflja y el verbo ( como dice Sodertjej ) debe ser en plural para concordar con el sujeto " los dedos "


----------



## Pinairun

trumpetzeng said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> He leído una frase en la página web de Spanishditct como lo siguiente:
> 
> ¨Se le congeló los dedos.¨
> 
> A mí me parece bien la frase, no hay errores.
> 
> Pero alguien me dice que se debe substituir ¨congeló¨ por ¨congelaron¨
> 
> Ahora estoy un poco de confundido. ¿Cuál es correcta? y ¿Cómo se la
> 
> explica?
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!


 
El *sujeto* de la oración es "los dedos" (plural), así que el verbo debe concordar con el sujeto:
_Los dedos se (le) congelaron._

La frase completa es "Los dedos se _le_ (a él/ella, objeto indirecto) congelaron".

Saludos


----------



## trumpetzeng

¡Muchas gracias por las repuestas!

Pero todavía me quedan unas dudas

Esto no es el uso de impersonal?

Es diferente del uso en las siguiente frases?

¨Al camarero se le cayó el plato.¨

(si no me ha equivocado, esta frase significa que el camarero dejó que el plato caer por casualidad)

¨(alguna experiencia)Se me abierto la ventana para conocer el mundo.¨

Mis preguntas pueden ser un poco de complicadas, muchas gracias por reponderme.


----------



## flljob

No es una impersonal, pues el sujeto es dedos. Es un dativo posesivo.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

trumpetzeng said:


> Es diferente del uso en las siguiente frases?
> 
> ¨Al camarero se le cayó el plato.¨
> 
> (si no me ha equivocado, esta frase significa que el camarero dejó que el plato caer por casualidad)
> 
> ¨(alguna experiencia)Se me abierto la ventana para conocer el mundo.¨



Sólo por si acaso te comento que en esas frases también se debe conjugar el verbo en plural si el sujeto es plural.

_Al camarero se le cayeron los vasos.

Se me han abierto las puertas para conocer el mundo. 
_


----------



## maxpower76

trumpetzeng said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por las repuestas!
> 
> Pero todavía me quedan unas dudas
> 
> Esto no es el uso de impersonal?
> 
> Es diferente del uso en las siguiente frases?
> 
> ¨Al camarero se le cayó el plato.¨ *Sujeto "el plato" así que el verbo va con este sujeto "el plato se cayó"*
> 
> (si no me ha equivocado, esta frase significa que el camarero dejó que el plato caer por casualidad)
> 
> ¨(alguna experiencia)Se me *ha *abierto la ventana para conocer el mundo.¨ *El sujeto es la ventana, la ventana se ha abierto*
> 
> Mis preguntas pueden ser un poco de complicadas, muchas gracias por reponderme.



Tus preguntas no son nada complicadas


----------



## trumpetzeng

Muchisimas gracias a ustedes!!!ahora ya lo tengo todo claro!!!


----------



## paulrobert

(si no me h*e* equivocado, esta frase significa que el camarero *dejó caer* el plato


----------



## Södertjej

Se le cayó el plato no es que lo dejó caer, sino que fue un accidente. 

Si lo dejó caer, lo tiró.


----------



## Ynez

trumpetzeng said:


> He leído una frase en la página web de Spanishditct como lo siguiente:
> 
> ¨Se le congeló los dedos.¨



¿En qué página dice eso? En la entrada del verbo _congelar_ dice esto:



> 2. to get frostbitten (dedos, miembro)
> se le *congelaron* los pies y las manos


----------



## Pitt

Lo veo así:

_Se le congelaron los dedos._

Se = componente del verbo pronominal _congelarse_ 
le = complemento indirecto
Los dedos = sujeto

No se trata de una pasiva refleja, tampoco es una construcción impersonal.
El sujeto concuerda con el verbo: los dedos = plural, congelaron = plural
Saludos


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Se le *congelaron los dedos*.
-Los dedos = *plural*, entonces es *congelaron*.

Se le *cayó el plato*.
-El plato = *singular*, entonces es *cayó*.


----------



## roanheads

Pues,
A ver, el dicc. me da " congelar -- verbo transitivo,"--- " congelarse verbo pronominal."
( A diferencia del verbo  "caer--- intransitivo"--"caerse verbo pronominal".)

Un par de ejemplos.
Activo--- " el frio le congeló los dedos a Fulano."
Pasiva--- " a Fulano los dedos fueron congelados ( por el frio.)"
Pasiva refleja--- " a Fulano se le congelaron los dedos."

Así lo veo yo, pero a ver lo que digan los que lo ven de otra manera.
¡ Nuestra pequeña amiga " se " siempre hace surgir opiniones.!
Saludos.


----------



## tuvir

Se le congeló los dedos, desde mi punto de vista también es correcto porue ¿ A quién se le congeló los dedos ? A él.


----------



## flljob

roanheads said:


> Pues,
> A ver, el dicc. me da " congelar -- verbo transitivo,"--- " congelarse verbo pronominal."
> ( A diferencia del verbo "caer--- intransitivo"--"caerse verbo pronominal".)
> 
> Un par de ejemplos.
> Activo--- " el frio le congeló los dedos a Fulano."
> Pasiva--- " a Fulano los dedos fueron congelados ( por el frio.)"
> Pasiva refleja--- " a Fulano se le congelaron los dedos."
> 
> Así lo veo yo, pero a ver lo que digan los que lo ven de otra manera.
> ¡ Nuestra pequeña amiga " se " siempre hace surgir opiniones.!
> Saludos.


 _A fulano se le congelaron los dedos_ no es una pasiva refleja. Una pasiva refleja sería:  _Se congela carne_. _Se congelan pollos_.
_A Fulano se le congelaron los dedos_ es una oración simple en la que el sujeto es _los dedos_, con un verbo pronominal _congelarse_ y un dativo posesivo _le_.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

roanheads said:


> intransitivo"--"caerse verbo pronominal".)
> 
> Un par de ejemplos.
> " el frío le congeló los dedos a Fulano."
> " a Fulano los dedos fueron congelados ( por el frio.)"  (no lo decimos así nunca)
> " a Fulano se le congelaron los dedos."
> 
> 
> ¡ Nuestra pequeña amiga " se " siempre hace surgir opiniones.!



roanheads, un hilo con 10 páginas:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=471036

Otro con unas cuantas páginas, y con muchas fuentes citadas; por si queréis buscar inspiración para seguir discutiendo en este hilo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=585015

Mi opinión es la misma que la de Pitt (solo que más extrema), pero esta vez no me voy a meter en este berenjenal.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

tuvir said:


> Se le congeló los dedos, desde mi punto de vista también es correcto porue ¿ A quién se le congeló los dedos ? A él.



[A él] se le congel*aron* lo*s* dedo*s*.

Necesita ser *congelaron* porque hay más de un dedo. Se le congeló los dedos *no* es correcta


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

tuvir said:


> Se le congeló los dedos, desde mi punto de vista también es correcto porue ¿ A quién se le congeló los dedos ? A él.



Lo importante es *qué* se congeló. Mirá estas frases:

_Hacía tanto frío que el agua de los lagos se congeló._
_Hacía tanto frío que los lagos se congelaron.

Hacía tanto frío que mis dedos se congelaron.
Hacía tanto frío que los dedos se me congelaron. _(Acá siguen siendo los dedos los que se congelan, por eso se usa plural.)

La verdad no veo dónde está la confusión. Los dedos se congelaron. Plural. Fácil.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Lo importante es *qué* se congeló. Mirá estas frases:
> 
> _Hacía tanto frío que el agua de los lagos se congeló._
> _Hacía tanto frío que los lagos se congelaron.
> 
> Hacía tanto frío que mis dedos se congelaron.
> Hacía tanto frío que los dedos se me congelaron. _(Acá siguen siendo los dedos los que se congelan, por eso se usa plural.)
> 
> La verdad no veo dónde está la confusión. Los dedos se congelaron. Plural. Fácil.


Exactamente


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:


Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> _Se le congelaron los dedos._
> 
> Se = componente del verbo pronominal _congelar*se*_
> le = complemento indirecto _<—C.I. que indica asignación, posesión._
> Los dedos = sujeto
> 
> No se trata de una pasiva refleja, tampoco es una construcción impersonal.
> El sujeto concuerda con el verbo: los dedos = plural, congelaron = plural
> Saludos


Esa es la respuesta. El Pitt se ha vuelto un duro en este tema. Este "se" es una marca pronominal, no de voz pasiva refleja, ni de conjugación impersonal y mucho menos un pronombre reflexivo. La dificultad para los no hispanohablantes radica en la formulación de la oración. Más "estándar" sería así:

Los dedos se congelaron. _—> Sujeto antes de verbo y sin C.I. Aquí sí hay duda entre voz pasiva refleja y verbo pronominal._
Los dedos se _le_ congelaron _[a él]._ _—> Con el C.I._

Como sea, no podemos negar el saborcillo pasivo del verbo "congelarse". Esto dice el DRAE:
*4. *tr. Dicho del frío: Dañar los tejidos orgánicos y especialmente producir la necrosis de una parte extrema expuesta a bajas temperaturas. U. *m*. c. prnl. _<__—He resaltado la "m." que supongo significa "más, mayormente o mucho"._​Pero como nos encanta anteponer el "se", solemos decir:
Se _le_ congelaron los dedos. _—> Verbo con complemento + Sujeto._

Saludos,


----------



## roanheads

Ynez,
Gracias por tu aporte y enlaces.Ya me conoces, me gusta " remover la sopa " para sacar opiniones. Parece que todo eso de verbos pronominales es cosa de opinar y poco en concreto y se puede comentar " ad infinitum "
En el hilo, tratando el verbo transitivo " congelar " en forma  reflexivo, viendo el pronombre  " se " como complemento directo me suena bien para hacer la pasiva refleja construcción, pero tal vez decir eso ¡ me deje tan solitario como la una !

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> Se _le_ congelaron los dedos. _—> Verbo con complemento + Sujeto._


 
Muchas gracias, Milton, por tus explicaciones. A mi entender el verbo pronominal *congelarse* (intransitivo) se refiere a un proceso, pero *congelar* (transitivo) se refiere a una acción. 

Creo que en tu ejemplo *verbo con complemento* significa *verbo con complemento indirecto.* 

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Saludos


----------



## Scalpel72

Pitt said:


> Muchas gracias, Milton, por tus explicaciones. A mi entender el verbo pronominal *congelarse* (intransitivo) se refiere a un proceso, pero *congelar* (transitivo) se refiere a una acción.
> 
> Creo que en tu ejemplo *verbo con complemento* significa verbo *con complemento indirecto.*
> Saludos



Aquí el sujeto es  '*inanimado*' y *afectado *por la acción del verbo congelarse, y además es *pronominal*. Esto correspondería a la *voz media *( middle voice).

Regards

Scalpel72


----------



## Milton Sand

¡Un momento! Siempre olvido mencionar la dichosa voz media, aunque no pretendía ahondar tanto. Scalpel, sí señor(a), con más exactitud, la cosa es por ese lado si lo analizamos mucho más profundamente. 

Podemos decir que, en general, las versiones pronominales de verbos transitivos son voces medias: el sujeto "experimenta, sufre" la acción; ni la ejecuta ni le es aplicada pero se produce un cambio de estado; no se ve agente alguno pero sí una causa (el frío) que puede introducirse en la oración con un "de", un "con" o un "por [causa de]":

Se congelaron *de* frío.
Se congelaron *de *tanto exponerse al frío.
Se congelaron *por* exponerse al frío.
Se congelaron *por causa d*el frío.
Se congelaron *con* el frío.
Se congelaron *con* tanto exponerse al frío.

Cuando usamos un "por" allí, no se oye extraño como sí se oye en la voz pasiva refleja: 
_La comida se le congeló por el refrigerador. <—No es natural ponerle agente a una pasiva refleja._
_Su comida fue congelada por el refrigerador._ _<—La voz pasiva "estándar" sí implica la participación de un agente__._

He sabido que a estos verbos como "congelarse" también los podemos llamar *verbos pronominales medios*, por indicar voz media.

Saludos


----------



## roanheads

Milton,
_La comida se le congeló por el refrigerador. <—No es natural ponerle agente a una pasiva refleja._
_Si consideras que" la comida se le congeló " _es un pasiva refleja,¿ cómo es que ( se dice ) " los dedos se le congelaron " no lo es ?
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

No veo problema en la frase de Milton, ya que no es tanto agente sino que significa "debido a".

La comida se me congeló por (por culpa) del refrigerador (que funcionaba mal y bajó la temperatura más de lo que marcaba el termostato).

Se me ha quemado el pelo por la plancha. Plancha de alisar el pelo, aclaro. Es decir, por tanto usar la plancha, o porque la plancha estaba estropeada, se me ha quemado el pelo.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola de nuevo:


roanheads said:


> Milton,
> _La comida se le congeló por el refrigerador. <—No es natural ponerle agente a una pasiva refleja._
> _Si consideras que" la comida se le congeló " _es un pasiva refleja,¿ cómo es que ( se dice ) " los dedos se le congelaron " no lo es ?
> Gracias y Saludos.


It's because the extra-gramatical information, like the common sense, the observation of the reality or the speaker's intention. Anyway, my example was ambiguous.

Bueno, no es muy fácil considerar el refrigerador como una causa antes que como un agente. Requiere cierto contexto o explicación adicional y en mi anterior ejemplo, "le" ya añadía algo de contexto. La modifico pues con un ser animado por agente:

_El asistente del cocinero congeló la comida. <—Active voice._
_La comida fue congelada por el asistente del cocinero. __<—Easy to understand._ 
_La comida se congeló por el asistente del cocinero. <—Wierd, unless you mean, "...because of the cook's assistant"._

En todo caso, como lo ha demostrado Sördetjej, cuando uno agrega un supuesto agente a una pasiva refleja, la convierte en voz media y el supuesto 'agente' es en realidad una causa o motivo.

_La comida se le congeló por mi madre._

I have to leave now. See you later.


----------



## Scalpel72

Milton Sand said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> It's because the extra-gramatical information, like the common sense, the observation of the reality or the speaker's intention. Anyway, my example was ambiguous.
> 
> Bueno, no es muy fácil considerar el refrigerador como una causa antes que como un agente. Requiere cierto contexto o explicación adicional y en mi anterior ejemplo, "le" ya añadía algo de contexto. La modifico pues con un ser animado por agente:
> 
> _El asistente del cocinero congeló la comida. <—Active voice._
> _La comida fue congelada por el asistente del cocinero. __<—Easy to understand._
> _La comida se congeló por el asistente del cocinero. <—Wierd, unless you mean, "...because of the cook's assistant"._
> 
> En todo caso, como lo ha demostrado Sördetjej, cuando uno agrega un supuesto agente a una pasiva refleja, la convierte en voz media y el supuesto 'agente' es en realidad una causa o motivo.
> 
> _La comida se le congeló por mi madre._
> 
> I have to leave now. See you later.




Milton el verbo congelarse es intransitivo, inacusativo o ergativo, donde el sujeto : la comida se congeló o se congeló la comida, es sintácticamente un sujeto y nocionalmente ( semánticamente) tema o paciente de la acción verbal congelarse con cambio  de estado ( congelación). Entonces la comida se le congeló por mi madre no es gramatical.

En su forma transitiva : el frío congeló los alimentos, los alimentos fueron congelados por el frío.
Los verbos inacusativo intransitivos son muy similares con las pasivas de los transitivos en cuanto su sujeto nocionalmente afectado o tema de las inacusativas.

Regards
Scalpel72


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola de nuevo:

Sí y no, Scalpel. Has descrito bien los intransitivos inacusativos. Por otro lado, como "congelar" es transitivo, tiene que poder formar voz pasiva refleja y/o voz media; y si es voz media, tiene que podérsele añadir una causa o causante.

No me parecía necesario ahondar más, ahora con el concepto de inacusativo, pero bueno, discutirlo puede ser ganancia para trumpetzeng. 

Para los que hicieron cara de extrañeza : Si un transitivo usado como pronominal ya no toma objeto directo (se intransitiviza), entonces pueder tomar un sentido inacusativo, es decir: ya no se trata de una acción sino de una 'experiencia o proceso' (cambio de estado o posición, o simple demostración de existencia) y el sujeto (paciente o tema) es el que la experimenta o sufre el cambio. Las voces medias son arena del mismo costal, a menos que queramos 'hilar más fino'.

Sobre el ejemplo de la madre: La oración sí es gramatical. El que el sujeto (paciente) 'experimente' la acción no implica que no se pueda usar un "por", excepto que este "por" introduce la causa o el culpable (complemento de causa) y no un agente. Yo creo que esto suena natural:

Mi padre está molesto porque encontró sus espaguetis helados. Le conté que la comida se congeló por mi madre, que dijo había que ponerla en el congelador para que no se agriara mientras él llegaba. Ella solo quiso ayudar, pero él demoró demasiado. _<—"Por mi madre" is no agent but a cause._

Como sea, lo importante aquí es que el verbo "congelarse" no se clasifica en la categoría de verbos intrasitivos [inacusativos] sino en la categoría de *verbos pronominales *[*medios*]*.*

"Congelarse" se considera verbo pronominal porque 1) utiliza un pronombre reflexivo de objeto directo pero 2) el sujeto no es el que realiza la acción sobre sí mismo (no es una acción reflexiva), y se considera 'medio' porque 3) no se sabe de un agente de la acción sino de una causa.

¡Ay, trumpetzeng, espero que no te estemos complicando la vida más de lo necesario!

Nos escribimos luego,


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> Como sea, lo importante aquí es que el verbo "congelarse" no se clasifica en la categoría de verbos intransitivos [inacusativos] sino en la categoría de *verbos pronominales *[*medios*]*.*
> 
> "Congelarse" se considera verbo pronominal porque 1) utiliza un pronombre reflexivo de objeto directo pero 2) el sujeto no es el que realiza la acción sobre sí mismo (no es una acción reflexiva), y se considera 'medio' porque 3) no se sabe de un agente de la acción sino de una causa.


 
Hola Milton:

En mi opinión los verbos pronominales (en sentido gramatical) siempre son intransitivos y la partícula SE (me, te ...) es un componente verbal (no un complemento directo).

*Se le [c. indirecto] congelaron los dedos [sujeto].*

¿Qué opinas?

Saludos


----------



## roanheads

Milton,
Gracias por tu aporte. Como angloparlante nativo, eso de " media voz " no hace más que complicarme la vida. Supongo que bien lo sepas que aunque la " media voz " existe en inglés , pues,creo que es justo decir que casi no se ve, ni se usa, hasta ni siquiera se reconoce en la vida normal ,es como un grano de arena en la playa, a menos que salte a la vista en un foro de gramática. Hasta el punto de que una gramátatica mía de catagoría ,dice en este tema por ejemplo, una frase como" el programa se diseño *por* J. Gonzalez " se considera mal castellano. ( asumiendo que se traduce " por " al inglés " by " y no "debido a ") . Entre paréntesis es mío.
De la " media voz " he leído en wikipedia que los " pragmáticos " la rechazan , y sin saberlo, parece que " pragmático " soy yo, ya que me es mucho más fácil tratar estos verbos pronominales en las pasivas reflejas como " reflexivos simples " ( si existe tal término ) y el pronombre " se " como complemento directo . 
Así me lo enseñaron hasta "los profes" de la universidad y así me hace buen sentido y así lo envío a mis amigos hispanicos,en correspondencia a lo largo de tantos años, y si los recipientes lo traducen a sí mismos en vox media , bueno, que se disfruten , y no pasa nada.
Y además, me parece que no se nota a menos que surja en un foro así.
Sé que la media voz se usa en varios idiomas como el castellano y italiano y también en alemán ( si no me equivoco ) y claro nuestro amigo Pitt es el campeón del foro en este tema y " enhorabuena " pero para mí es una pesadilla.
Me gustaría mucho oir las opiniones de otros angloparlantes del foro, de " esta dichosa media voz "
Saludos y buenos días a todos.


----------



## Scalpel72

Milton Sand said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> Sí y no, Scalpel. Has descrito bien los intransitivos inacusativos. Por otro lado, como "congelar" es transitivo, tiene que poder formar voz pasiva refleja y/o voz media; y si es voz media, tiene que podérsele añadir una causa o causante.
> 
> No me parecía necesario ahondar más, ahora con el concepto de inacusativo, pero bueno, discutirlo puede ser ganancia para trumpetzeng.
> 
> Para los que hicieron cara de extrañeza : Si un transitivo usado como pronominal ya no toma objeto directo (se intransitiviza), entonces pueder tomar un sentido inacusativo, es decir: ya no se trata de una acción sino de una 'experiencia o proceso' (cambio de estado o posición, o simple demostración de existencia) y el sujeto (paciente o tema) es el que la experimenta o sufre el cambio. Las voces medias son arena del mismo costal, a menos que queramos 'hilar más fino'.
> 
> Sobre el ejemplo de la madre: La oración sí es gramatical. El que el sujeto (paciente) 'experimente' la acción no implica que no se pueda usar un "por", excepto que este "por" introduce la causa o el culpable (complemento de causa) y no un agente. Yo creo que esto suena natural:
> 
> Mi padre está molesto porque encontró sus espaguetis helados. Le conté que la comida se congeló por mi madre, que dijo había que ponerla en el congelador para que no se agriara mientras él llegaba. Ella solo quiso ayudar, pero él demoró demasiado. _<—"Por mi madre" is no agent but a cause._
> 
> Como sea, lo importante aquí es que el verbo "congelarse" no se clasifica en la categoría de verbos intrasitivos [inacusativos] sino en la categoría de *verbos pronominales *[*medios*]*.*
> 
> "Congelarse" se considera verbo pronominal porque 1) utiliza un pronombre reflexivo de objeto directo pero 2) el sujeto no es el que realiza la acción sobre sí mismo (no es una acción reflexiva), y se considera 'medio' porque 3) no se sabe de un agente de la acción sino de una causa.
> 
> ¡Ay, trumpetzeng, espero que no te estemos complicando la vida más de lo necesario!
> 
> Nos escribimos luego,




Milton la preposición -POR- es la partícula esencial de agentividad de las pasivas perifrásticas, congelar y congelarse son dos verbos que tienen la alternancia causativa -transitiva- acción transitiva y otra pronominal inacusativa- tema ( afectado) y un subevento causativo (estativo)= congelado. Los verbos 'inacusativos' de cambio de estado de causa externa. los alimentos se congelaron o se congelaron los alimentos aquí el sujeto es paciente o tema sufre la actividad del verbo congelar, y un subevento causativo estativo ( congelado) y objeto nocional-semántico- de Objeto directo, tienen carcterísticas inacusativas :
a) por sí sola/solo ( no a sí mismo)
b) se puede usar el participio absoluto ( congelados los alimentos duran más). Verbos como secar, enfriar y otros verbos de causa externa como romper y congelar denotan situaciones que tienen un subevento causativo estativo y un subevento central el resultado= congelado, romper = roto.
Si lugar dudas estos verbos tienen los nexos con los pronominales y con la voz media, y aún con las pasivas .

Los alimentos fueron congelados por la señora.(causa) no agente
La ama de casa congeló los alimentos. ( causa) no agente)
los alimentos se congelaron por la señora de la casa, no es gramatical, el inacusativo de cambio de estado no admite un agente ya que el sujeto es tema afectado y objeto directo nocional o semántico.

Regards

Scalpel72


----------



## Pinairun

Milton Sand said:


> Esto dice el DRAE:
> *4. *tr. Dicho del frío: Dañar los tejidos orgánicos y especialmente producir la necrosis de una parte extrema expuesta a bajas temperaturas. U. *m*. c. prnl. _<__—He resaltado la "m." que supongo significa "*más*, mayormente o mucho"_​


 
Comprobada la lista de abreviaturas empleadas en el _Diccionario y_
aunque no tiene mucha importancia,  el significado de *m.  *es "*más*".

Un saludo


----------



## Ynez

roanheads, como la teoría ya nos la están explicando (yo también tengo pesadillas con estas palabras  ), te voy a poner ejemplos de este tipo de verbos:

El agua *se* congela a 0º C.
El vaso *se* rompió.
La nieve *se* funde en primavera.
La loza *se* secó en cinco minutos.



Todos esos verbos también pueden ser transitivos en otras ocasiones:

Mi madre compró pescado y lo congeló.
Ayer rompí un vaso.
Él siempre funde la mantequilla antes de cocinar.
Mi hermana secó ayer la loza en medio minuto.



Ahora piensa cómo se dicen en inglés. Siempre es el mismo verbo, que puede ser tanto transitivo como intransitivo (los diccionarios no nos hablan de verbos ergativos, inacusativos y estas cosas).

Si te animas, nos pones las versiones en inglés. 



From Wikipedia, *unaccusative verb*:



> For example, many unaccusatives alternate with a corresponding transitive construction where the unaccusative subject appears in direct object position:
> The ice melted. ≈ The sun melted the ice.
> The window broke. ≈ The golf ball broke the window.




Esos ejemplos en español:

El hielo *se* fundió -- El sol fundió el hielo
La ventana *se* rompió -- La pelota de golf rompió la ventana


----------



## Scalpel72

Ynez said:


> roanheads, como la teoría ya nos la están explicando (yo también tengo pesadillas con estas palabras  ), te voy a poner ejemplos de este tipo de verbos:
> 
> El agua *se* congela a 0º C.
> El vaso *se* rompió.
> La nieve *se* funde en primavera.
> La loza *se* secó en cinco minutos.
> 
> 
> 
> Todos esos verbos también pueden ser transitivos en otras ocasiones:
> 
> Mi madre compró pescado y lo congeló.
> Ayer rompí un vaso.
> Él siempre funde la mantequilla antes de cocinar.
> Mi hermana secó ayer la loza en medio minuto.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora piensa cómo se dicen en inglés. Siempre es el mismo verbo, que puede ser tanto transitivo como intransitivo (los diccionarios no nos hablan de verbos ergativos, inacusativos y estas cosas).
> 
> Si te animas, nos pones las versiones en inglés.
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia, *unaccusative verb*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esos ejemplos en español:
> 
> El hielo *se* fundió -- El sol fundió el hielo
> La ventana *se* rompió -- La pelota de golf rompió la ventana



Excellent Ynes you have brought other verbs that have UNACCUSATIVE verbs :

secarse, fundirse, romperse.

active voice :
 yo rompí el vaso
El hacha rompió el vaso
Yo rompí el vaso con un bate ( instrument)

Juan fundió el hielo ( Indirect cause)
El calor fundió el hielo ( direct cause)

Juan ha hervido la leche ( *no la leche se ha hervido). except with 'se' meaning action copmpleted, se comió la torta, se bebió la champaña.

El barco fue hundido por los enemigos o por los misiles. Correct.
Los misiles/los enemigos hundieron el barco ( correct)
NO es gramatical :
El barco se hundió por los enemigos o por los misiles. ( It is not grammatical)
El barco se hundió a causa de la explosión ( correct, still unaccustaive)
E barcose hundió a causa de los misiles. ( correct, still unaccusative)
La puerta se abrió a causa del viento ( correct, still unaccusative)

Regards
Scalpel


----------



## Milton Sand

Pitt said:


> En mi opinión los verbos pronominales (en sentido gramatical) siempre son intransitivos y la partícula SE (me, te ...) es un componente verbal (no un complemento directo).
> 
> *Se le [c. indirecto] congelaron los dedos [sujeto tema o paciente].*


Claro, Pitt, el "se" nos intransitiviza los transitivos; así, la mayoría de los verbos pronominales tienen significados intransitivos pero sólo porque no toman objeto directo, y también inacusativos ya que el término de la acción es el mismo sujeto.

Pero no por eso clasificaremos al verbo "congelarse" en la categoría gramatical de intransitivo. Lo que *trumpetzeng* necesita saber es que "congelarse" es un verbo pronominal y acaso conocer las características de este tipo de pronominales (pronominal medio).

¿Por qué un ser animado —o uno capaz de hacer algo— no puede ser causa y tiene que ser obligatoriamente agente al introducirse con “por”, siendo que el solo “por” basta para significar “por causa de” (y sin tener que recurrir a elipsis)? Estos no son pues agentes sino causas (motivo, promotor, causante, medio, responsable, culpable, etc.):

Mi corazón se congela por ti. || Diálogo entre Colombia y Ecuador se congela por un fallo judicial.
Los aisladores de varias torres se congelaron por las tormentas. || La antena se congeló por el viento invernal. 
Los refrescos se congelaron por un vigilante que olvidó rectificar la temperatura. 
Las conversaciones se suspendieron por un socio que se enfermó gravemente.
El Titanic no se hundió por un iceberg.

Lo cierto es que esas expresiones son muy habituales. Como sea, no veo la necesidad de ahondar tantísimo como Scalpel en descripciones gramaticales que posiblemente no alcancen a ayudar al autor del hilo. ¡Ya empezaste a hablar del 'subevento causativo'!  Entiendo que quieres dejar en claro lo del argumento con "por". Por supuesto que es posible que me pierda de algo y, si aún lo ves así, ¿podrías explicarlo más sencillamente?
Bien sea que las voces medias y los pronominales medios, por su sentido inacusativo, no admitan un complemento con "por" porque esta preposición lo único que puede aportarles es un agente; o bien que sí admitan tal complemento con "por" para señalar una causa, no es eso realmente el tema del hilo. Mi intención no es más que aclarar que *"congelarse" es un verbo pronominal* (con las características intrasitivas y de voz media que el serlo le acarrea).



roanheads said:


> (…) eso de "media voz" no hace más que complicarme la vida_<—_  (...) "el programa se diseñó *por* J. González" se considera mal castellano. (asumiendo que se traduce "por" al inglés "by" y no "debido a")_<—_


 In order to have it clear, an observation of the context or the surrounding reality is required, like here, “El programa se diseñó por González, quien dedicó su carrera a este proyecto pero no alcanzó a verlo realizado”.



			
				roanheads said:
			
		

> De la "voz media" he leído en Wikipedia que los "pragmáticos" la rechazan, (...) es mucho más fácil tratar estos verbos pronominales en las pasivas reflejas como "reflexivos simples" ( si existe tal término ) y el pronombre "se" como complemento directo . _<—OK, if it works for you in a practical sense, it's fine. I wouldn’t take “la Wiki” as an authority._
> 
> Y además, me parece que no se nota a menos que surja en un foro así. _<—_
> 
> (...) opiniones de otros angloparlantes del foro, de "esta dichosa voz media". _<—_


Y prometo no volver a escribir algo tan laaargo.
Saludos,


----------



## Ynez

Milton Sand said:


> Mi intención no es más que aclarar que *"congelarse" es un verbo pronominal* (con las características intrasitivas y de voz media que el serlo le acarrea).



Pero sacaste el tema ese de "por", que no tiene nada que ver...

_Se suspendió el concierto por..._

Busca en google y verás *por* cuántas *causas* puede un concierto *ser suspendido*.


----------



## Scalpel72

Milton Sand said:


> Claro, Pitt, el "se" nos intransitiviza los transitivos; así, la mayoría de los verbos pronominales tienen significados intransitivos pero sólo porque no toman objeto directo, y también inacusativos ya que el término de la acción es el mismo sujeto.
> 
> Pero no por eso clasificaremos al verbo "congelarse" en la categoría gramatical de intransitivo. Lo que *trumpetzeng* necesita saber es que "congelarse" es un verbo pronominal y acaso conocer las características de este tipo de pronominales (pronominal medio).
> 
> ¿Por qué un ser animado —o uno capaz de hacer algo— no puede ser causa y tiene que ser obligatoriamente agente al introducirse con “por”, siendo que el solo “por” basta para significar “por causa de” (y sin tener que recurrir a elipsis)? Estos no son pues agentes sino causas (motivo, promotor, causante, medio, responsable, culpable, etc.):
> 
> Mi corazón se congela por ti. || Diálogo entre Colombia y Ecuador se congela por un fallo judicial.
> Los aisladores de varias torres se congelaron por las tormentas. || La antena se congeló por el viento invernal.
> Los refrescos se congelaron por un vigilante que olvidó rectificar la temperatura.
> Las conversaciones se suspendieron por un socio que se enfermó gravemente.
> El Titanic no se hundió por un iceberg.
> 
> Lo cierto es que esas expresiones son muy habituales. Como sea, no veo la necesidad de ahondar tantísimo como Scalpel en descripciones gramaticales que posiblemente no alcancen a ayudar al autor del hilo. ¡Ya empezaste a hablar del 'subevento causativo'!  Entiendo que quieres dejar en claro lo del argumento con "por". Por supuesto que es posible que me pierda de algo y, si aún lo ves así, ¿podrías explicarlo más sencillamente?
> Bien sea que las voces medias y los pronominales medios, por su sentido inacusativo, no admitan un complemento con "por" porque esta preposición lo único que puede aportarles es un agente; o bien que sí admitan tal complemento con "por" para señalar una causa, no es eso realmente el tema del hilo. Mi intención no es más que aclarar que *"congelarse" es un verbo pronominal* (con las características intrasitivas y de voz media que el serlo le acarrea).
> 
> 
> In order to have it clear, an observation of the context or the surrounding reality is required, like here, “El programa se diseñó por González, quien dedicó su carrera a este proyecto pero no alcanzó a verlo realizado”.
> 
> 
> Y prometo no volver a escribir algo tan laaargo.
> Saludos,




I agree with you that the issue is a little complicated to understand but it is very interesting for those who likes to study these themes of Spanish grammar.
Here are some addresses that would help to understand the issue at hand

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/lexikon der linguistik/i/intransitiv   intransitivo.htm
http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...inguistik/e/ergatives verb verbo ergativo.htm
*1. Grupo de Sintaxis del Español (USC)*

  López Meirama, Belén: "Los '_verbos ergativos_' y la posición del sujeto en las cláusulas monoactanciales en castellano", II Congreso de Lingüística General, *...*
gramatica.usc.es/ResEspComunicaciones.html - En caché - Similares


Regards
Scalpel72


----------



## roanheads

Ynez,
Perdóname , tengo prisa, mañana mismo te lo contesto.
Saludos.


----------



## roanheads

Ynez,
Buenos días,-- después de la fiesta --la mañana siguiente pero ¡ Hala !

Pues, tus cuatro ejemplos tienen la misma construcción pero los veo transitivos con el " se " complemento directo. (í una vez más dando la tabarra ! )
Tratemos del primero " el agua se congela a cero C " quiere decir " el frio de cero congela el agua. " o " el agua es congelada por el frio "
Igual en inglés se puede decir " the water freezes ( itself ) at zero C." Pero, en efecto, eso es imposible ya que " the water cannot freeze itself , the cold temperature is the agent that freezes it ". Para decirlo correctamente hace falta utilizar otra sintaxis ,ya que eso no se usa para evitar la pasiva como en castellano.
Por tanto,me parece que cuanto más lo debatamos más se va ampliando el lío.--- !como siempre en estos hilos con " se " !
!Menuda manera de pasar el rato ! pero a la vez muy interesante.
Saludos.


----------

